# Merry Oaks Kidding Thread 2018



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lots of does bred here for 2018, starting in January and going through the end of May! If all have settled, we'll have 22 does freshening. First up are two Nigerians- Rebekah and Loretta. Loretta is due a week from today- January 11. She will be 3 in March, but this is her first freshening. Rebekah is due the next day, she will be 8 this year, this will be her 5th kidding with us. Both are starting to fill their udders nicely. Looking forward to kids again soon! Not the best pictures but I grabbed a couple today. They're both getting big, I wouldn't be surprised if both had triplets!
Rebekah








Loretta


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck! Can't wait to see what they have! Who are they bred to?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Both are bred to Elyhar Farm Birch
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001833153
I know I have some pictures of him somewhere but I can't seem to find them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, happy kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sending easy healthy kidding thoughts your way! January through May? You really stretched out your torture.. I mean... joy! lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

margaret said:


> Both are bred to Elyhar Farm Birch
> http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001833153
> I know I have some pictures of him somewhere but I can't seem to find them!


Cool, Elyhar is where Dahlie is now


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool! A couple of my Alpines went there as well


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> Sending easy healthy kidding thoughts your way! January through May? You really stretched out your torture.. I mean... joy! lol


Through June now-just had does come back into heat!
It wasn't planned that way lol, just had some does end up bred late, and a couple that came back in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

2 days for Loretta and 3 for Rebekah!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like we'll have kids today from Loretta!!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Best of luck! Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She did good!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Two does and a buck


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. Darling kids. Is that big sister snuggling little sister?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable. Congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

wifeof1 said:


> Aww. Darling kids. Is that big sister snuggling little sister?


Those are the two girls


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations, they are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How many kids so far for you?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

These are the first ones of the year!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucky! I have to wait until end of March!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I hate waiting! Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The buckling's intestines developed OUTSIDE of his body and were hanging out next to the umbilical cord
So we had to put him down. The 2 does are doing well though


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm kind of glad it was the buckling, but it's always sad to have to put down a kid
Doe kids are doing quite well this morning, bouncing around and yelling for their milk
I induced Rebekah last night, but I think she was already close, looks like we'll have kids from her shortly:7up:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was Rebekah Toxemic or struggling? Sorry you had to induce her! Hope the birth goes swell


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, thankfully she's doing ok, we're just going to be gone all day tomorrow and Monday, and if she didn't kid today it would be one of those days. I just really can't have them kidding while I'm gone all day, creates a whole slew of problems, plus I never like them to kid while I'm gone in case of complications.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We've got buck/doe twins! 
The doe kid is TINY! 1.8 lbs. Her brother is more than twice as large, at 4.6 lbs.
Both ate and are doing well though
Both of them. Look at this size difference!








Doe kid








Buck kid


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so CUUUUUTE! Congratulations!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> Lucky! I have to wait until end of March!


Yah well I have to wait until May


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I'm sorry lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That doe kid is sooo tiny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> That doe kid is sooo tiny!


She's the smallest kid we've ever had born!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Next up is an Alpine 3 y/o, Merry Oaks CallMeTheBreeze!
Bred to Blue Blanket Farms L S Razor- http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigreePrint.aspx?SireNum=A001850456&DamNum=A001723645
Breeze is due in 8 days, last year she kidded 7 days early, so we could see kids here soon!
Her doe kid from last year turned out the prettiest of all the 2017 babies, so we're pretty excited to see what she gives us this year. 
Breeze last year, shortly after kidding







A couple months later, at her first show







Razor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, happy kidding.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

3 days out, we should be seeing kids sometime this week!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful doe!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Udder is filling nicely, thinking tomorrow or Friday


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Buck/doe twins early this morning!








Doeling-Merry Oaks Like A Hurricane
















Buckling-Merry Oaks Simple Man


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! So cute and I like the names you picked, lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are adorable! That buckling is all legs.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Omg. What beauties!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lstein said:


> Congrats! So cute and I like the names you picked, lol.


We sure have fun picking out names! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

A few more pics of Hurri from today. This doe is sure gonna be one to watch!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She looks great!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Next up, both due on Saturday the 3rd are Empress and Poppy. 
Both are bred to another new herdsire, pretty excited to see his first kids! Poppy will be 11 this spring and hasn't kidded since 2016, this is one I CAN'T WAIT to see kids from! Hopefully, all goes well, she's a little old.








Empress will be 4 this year, the past two years she's had buck/doe twins. I might keep a doe kid and sell her, if she gives me one








And Nightrain, the buck they were bred to


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Buck/doe twins from Empress yesterday!
Merry Oaks Nightrain's Anthem








Merry Oaks LA Woman


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cute and right on time too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

So many adorable babies! How is the tiny Nigerian doe doing?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> So many adorable babies! How is the tiny Nigerian doe doing?


Unfortunately, we lost the tiny one a couple weeks agoShe was doing pretty well, we aren't sure what happened but we lost her during the night


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Poppy had a big single BUCK this afternoon! 10 lbs
Sure do wish he was a doe but also very happy everything went smoothly and we have a healthy kid from this old girl He'll make a very nice herdsire for someone
Meet Merry Oaks Ace of Spades


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations, what a cutie! Sorry you didn’t get a doeling from her. Do you have any other daughters from her?

And do you have a picture of her udder? I’m just curious to see how it has held out over the years.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have one, a very special doe!








I'll find a recent one, she hasn't really filled today since the delivery was induced. Her udder has held up wonderfully though for this many years!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why was she induced?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ohhhhh, sorry about losing the little one. I have such a soft spot for runts! Huzzah for Ace, though. You'll have to show him to us again later when he's all dry and impressive looking. ;-)


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Just needed things to move along. Inducing with lute I have found to be safe and results in a very normal labor and delivery, so I do it when needed or if I know I'm going to be gone when they would likely kid. Mainly, she has a tendency to have very large single kids, and I didn't want her kid to get too big. He was 10 lbs as it is and I had a little trouble getting his head out of the cervix, so I'm glad I went ahead and induced.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ohhhhh, sorry about losing the little one. I have such a soft spot for runts! Huzzah for Ace, though. You'll have to show him to us again later when he's all dry and impressive looking. ;-)


Will do! He looks awesome


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Up next is the last Nigerian of the year, Iris.
She is currently on day 148.
Here she is a couple days ago.








I'm thinking she probably has 3 or 4, every other year seems to switch between triplets and quads-this year she's due for quads!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

One big buck kid from Iris!
Strange, because she's never had a single before, always triplets and quads!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Did you tell her she was due on April 1st or something?! Congrats on beautiful babies! & my (human) kids were cracking up at the cat snuggling with the buckling!

BTW, Poppy's black doe is stunning.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol, even the kitty loves to snuggle the babies huh?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It was pretty adorable, we have one cat that hangs out in the milk room, and when I came back in she had snuggled up to him and was keeping him warm❤


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Some recent pics of all the kids!
Anthem








LA Woman








Ace of Spades








Simple Man








Hurricane


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all growing nicely!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a lovely crop of crazies! Congratulations!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Next up is our lone Nubian, Lily, bred to an Alpine for Grade babies.
Looks like she may go today!
This is her about a month before kidding last year. She'll be 3 this year, second freshening


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Triplet bucks last night! Not exactly what I wanted, lol, but all are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lots happening this past week! 2 does kidded last Tuesday. Clematis and Twist both had an easy delivery, and a healthy, pretty, set of buck/doe twins!
Twist's twins, the doe kid has a pretty white belt all around her middle!








Clematis's twins are looking really good!
Merry Oaks Achilles Last Stand, and Merry Oaks Tuesday's Gone
















Sunday's kidding did not go as well, unfortunately.
Poppy's 2016 daughter, Gypsy is a FF 2 y/o this year. This is a breeding I've been very excited about and a little nervous since Gypsy is a favorite around here. Small doe, large kid, nasty head-back presentation. She ended up having to be rushed to the vet for an emergency C-section. Sadly, we lost a really lovely doe kid, but Gypsy is home and recovering well so for that I'm thankful.








Up next, sometime today or tonight is Rivendell. She is also a favorite, and a yearling FF but hopefully things will go a little smoother with this doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

The rest of them are very cute, congrats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

My favorite yearling FF kidded yesterday...with triplet bucks!!
Kid count is now at 14 bucks, 8 does
One of the bucklings didn't make it, the others are super tiny but doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Bringing the doe count up a bit today!
Twin does from Oreo and a single from Misty!


----------

